# Midlevel inpatient hospital with supervising physician



## bdobyns (Jan 25, 2011)

Where can I find documentation explaining the supervising physician requirements for midlevels doing hospital visits under the supervision of a physician?  Or how does this process work for billing?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2011)

Possibly shared encounter.  If the supervising physician is not physically present at the time of the encounter between the patient and the midlevel.  The physician must have a face to face encounter with the same patient on the same day and must write his own note then you can bill under the physician..  This is detailed in CR1776.  Or if you are going for incident -to then the supervising physician must be with in the immediate area so it does not apply to inpatient encounters.  So you are either billing under the mid level number or you are billing as a shered encounter with 2 notes for the visit.  CR1776 does specify that if there is no face to face encounter between the physician and the patient, even if the physician signs off on the documentation provided, the visit must be billed nuder the NPPs number.


----------



## bdobyns (Jan 25, 2011)

AWESOME!! Thank you I found the article, big help! THANK YOU!


----------

